# Help understanding the GreenTRX fertilizer label



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Let me preface this by saying that I've never used this product.

I've seen the label, and am a bit confused by the way it itemizes and cross-references the nutrient sources. I do remember someone from this forum stating that the maker was able to get their slow-release technology approved and labeled. But the labeling is a bit confusing compared to others:










Let's discuss it.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

I love this fert... I can get it for $22-$26/bag and it's awesome. I like the fact that it's homogenous, with each prill have organic matter, iron, and the right amount of N for my centipede/zoysia yards.

Yes, it has chicken poo in it, and yes, you can smell this a day or two after application, but there is something pleasing about that. 

Quick results with the iron in this.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

I have 6 bags of this in my shed for next season. I hope it's good stuff.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

What do you all think of the "30% slowly available N"? It's a bit confusing considering the whole bag is 16% N. Most products would state that as 4.8%, no?

And how is this even possible, considering that 15 out of the total 16 N is ammonium sulfate? They claim protein hydrolysate. Ok....


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

I would contact the company for an explanation of how the protein hydrolsylate slows the release of the ammonium sulfate..


----------



## Redeye (Mar 29, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BA2KJIGI8I

By far the best fertilizer to fight the summer heat!


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

16% of 50lbs is 8lbs. 30% of the 8lbs is slow release. Some of the ammoniacal nitrogen likely from fish, chicken poo....



Green said:


> What do you all think of the "30% slowly available N"? It's a bit confusing considering the whole bag is 16% N. Most products would state that as 4.8%, no?
> 
> And how is this even possible, considering that 15 out of the total 16 N is ammonium sulfate? They claim protein hydrolysate. Ok....


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

troksd said:


> 16% of 50lbs is 8lbs. 30% of the 8lbs is slow release. Some of the ammoniacal nitrogen likely from fish, chicken poo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. But I'm still not getting it...

The label says 15% is AMS. That only leaves 1% for "other stuff" like organics. How could 30% of the total N be organic if there's so much AMS and almost no room left in the analysis for anything else? Are you saying the organics might be mostly AMS? That doesn't make sense to me either.

There's obviously some quirk with the way this product is labeled.


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Actually the label says ammoniacal nitrogen (NH3-N), as oppose to ammonia sulfate (NH4)2SO4,



Green said:


> The label says 15% is AMS. That only leaves 1% for "other stuff" like organics. How could 30% of the total N be organic if there's so much AMS and almost no room left in the analysis for anything else? Are you saying the organics might be mostly AMS? That doesn't make sense to me either.
> 
> There's obviously some quirk with the way this product is labeled.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

troksd said:


> Actually the label says ammoniacal nitrogen (NH3-N), as oppose to ammonia sulfate (NH4)2SO4,


But under "derived from" it lists AMS. So I would assume the ammoniacal N is from AMS. What else could it possibly be from that is on that label? You said something about organics in your previous post, but I don't know if there is any ammoniacal N in organics, such as Protein Hyrdolysate. Also, all the water soluble stuff (15%) is ammoniacal.

This label is a real head-scratcher. We may have to contact the company.


----------

